
How to Keep Parents from Fleeing Stem Careers - otoburb
https://www.wired.com/story/parents-fleeing-stem-careers/
======
otoburb
_" For parents working in science, tech, engineering, and medicine, Cech says
part of what drives them out of full time work or toward other fields is the
cultural expectation that they treat their careers as the only thing that
matters in their lives. Leaving work promptly at 6 pm to pick up your child
from daycare doesn’t align with those cultural expectations."_

The article is interesting in its own right, but I found it interesting that
the "M" in the article stands for medicine, and not mathematics.

Anecdotally, (the few) professional mathematicians I've interacted with
outside of quantitative finance seem to have great work-life balance.

